# New iphone o2 simplicity contracts - save some cash ...



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

... if your O2 contract is now up.

Not sure if this has been posted up but may save you some money if you got you iphone 3G on the release date on 02 and have not plumped for a upgrade to the 3GS while holding on for the next model. Said to be for existing iphone users to stop us going to Orange !

Designed for those coming off our 18 month contracts over the coming months. 

iphone Simplicity 20

The usual simplicity stuff £20 per month for 600 mins and 1200 texts in a 30 day rolling contract, but with unlimited internet, free wifi and visual voicemail as you existing contract has - no loss iphone functionality with more texts for less dosh.

Keeps free wifi, data and visual voicemail so the phone will be exactly the same as it was on your 30/40/50 or whatever they where contracts. Which she told me the normal simplicity ones don't ?

I called retentions earlier and was told it would take till midnight to swap over but is already active, be it set % of mins and texts up to my next billing date. 

Ther is also another tariff of £30 for 1200mins + 2400texts if that suits you better.

Hopefully will see me through until the next model is released.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Can highly recommend the simplicity tariffs, been on one since they were first introduced by 02. I don't come close to the unlimited data restriction with my iPhone, with heavy email/internet surfing. 

I pay around £25 a month for 600 minutes, unlimited texts and internet. Love having the flexibility of being able to swap/cancel easily without cost/a long wait.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Rich, I'm in the same position, and there is no way I'm being tied to a 3GS for 18 months when the new one will be out in July (probably)

It's cheaper to go on this and get it on PAYG anyway...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I was just going to keep paying the monthly fee till I found out Russ, my contract expires on the 11th Jan but they let you change a month early so it was all sorted in a phone call. Worth doing while waiting for the new model in the summer (hopefully!)


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that just an I phone only tariff ?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Rich, does yours include Data and Wifi? Mine didn't include Wifi, however a quick complaint call to O2 and I managed to wangle it, so might be worth a try if its not included.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Rich, does yours include Data and Wifi? Mine didn't include Wifi, however a quick complaint call to O2 and I managed to wangle it, so might be worth a try if its not included.


Yeap Data, Wifi and Visual Voicemail are all included as standard on the iphone simplicity 20 and 30 - apparently they are designed to retain existing customers who purchased a 3G on the day of purchase whos contracts are now up 18 months on by leaving them with a iphone working the same way as it did on the contract but a cheaper tariff with more mins and texts.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You mean connecting to a BT Openzone?

I have a text bolt on too and insurance, so my bill is £50 per month, I'll cancel both and just get this instead I think.

I did notice that you can get unlimited data and texts on PAYG for a £15 top up, which is better if you don't make many calls. I cba with putting credit on though.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is this just available for existing iPhone contract customers? I might swap, as its a little cheaper, with a little more too.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> You mean connecting to a BT Openzone?
> 
> I have a text bolt on too and insurance, so my bill is £50 per month, I'll cancel both and just get this instead I think.
> 
> I did notice that you can get unlimited data and texts on PAYG for a £15 top up, which is better if you don't make many calls. I cba with putting credit on though.


Yeap openzone/cloud access is included in the price of both the 20/30.

Is a nice money saver - I said thanks that's a nice Christmas Treat to the lass on the phone !


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Is this just available for existing iPhone contract customers? I might swap, as its a little cheaper, with a little more too.


Allegedly so - but on the O2 Forums a few people reckon they have blagged the swap from other Simplicity plans, worth a punt.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm interesting! my contact is up on the 21st jan but upgrade available on the 21st december. i wont be getting the iphone but if i can use this for a month while my newphone gets released (cmon sony!) then fingers crossed i can use the iphone simplicity


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rich, did you get yours on launch day? I assume I can do mine today too. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Rich, did you get yours on launch day? I assume I can do mine today too. I'll call them tomorrow.


I did yes Russ - so you should be able to as well, the 35 quid contract was due to expire on 11th Jan but you can change over a month before.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks buddy.

Russ.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I got mine on launch day and called today to get swapped onto the Simplicity tariff. 

I'll give it a couple of months then decide whether I'm wanting to go for another iPhone when they launch it next year :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Im on the 18 month contract i get my 17th bill on the 23rd december im told i can upgrade on the 23rd jan 2010, Imcurrently on the £45 a month deal can i go on to the simplicity plan now? i would also like to wait to get new iphone


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Anytime now so worth the phone call to retentions I would say, worst case you maybe a few days early.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

also anyone on 35 or above contract can downgrade to the tariff below after 9 months


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

nothing is mentioned on the O2 site about the 20 or 30 tariff including data so I guess we need to call up and see what customer services say. I'm having to use a £7.50 bolt-on for data at the moment, would be great if I could get it included.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Andy_Green said:


> nothing is mentioned on the O2 site about the 20 or 30 tariff including data so I guess we need to call up and see what customer services say. I'm having to use a £7.50 bolt-on for data at the moment, would be great if I could get it included.


Neither are actually listed on the site only the normal simplicity ones - you need to phone retentions they know all about them.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

whats the number to ring ?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

402 I think, was on the top on my last Bill, and choose the option for retentions.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

o2 customer services is 202


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Was deffo 402 I called, just checked the dialed numbers.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Must be different for posh phones :lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I Rang 402 and they say its 08705 860860 Via a recorded message now to ring , which i rang and im now paying £20 a month for 600 talk and 1200 texts  (alot less than my old contract for more mins etc), big thanks to Rich


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> I Rang 402 and they say its 08705 860860 Via a recorded message now to ring , which i rang and im now paying £20 a month for 600 talk and 1200 texts  (alot less than my old contract for more mins etc), big thanks to Rich


Nice one - thats odd though I choose the retentions option and did it all in one go without having to call anywhere else, at least it is all sorted though.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - our phone wasnt bought on day 1 though so probably has a few months to run. Its £35 pm IIRC though


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Nice one - thats odd though I choose the retentions option and did it all in one go without having to call anywhere else, at least it is all sorted though.


no biggy at all :thumb:, it wouldnt let me do anything, just got a recoirded message and told to ring the other one LOL, anyway it was busy and took me 15 mins to get through but well worth it :thumb: , thanks again


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

can anyone confirm if you get the free 02-02 calls with this tariff along with the data bolt-on? The Simplicity Online 20 tariff already offers a choice of bolt-on's which included data so in essence we're gaining visual-voicemail and the ability to log into WiFi spots around the UK (BT Openzone & Cloud), is there anything else i'm missing??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you log onto Cloud or openzone? Is it with the supplied email address?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Avanti said:


> How do you log onto Cloud or openzone? Is it with the supplied email address?


From my experience when you've select an available cloud or openzone wifi spot and then open safari and try navigating to any site it'll automatically direct you to the cloud or openzone access page. There you'll find the option to select that your a O2 customer (I did notice yesterday in starbucks when connecting via openzone also gives you the option to select orange and another network), it'll then ask you to enter your O2 mobile number, once you've done that it'll go off and search to see if your number is eligible for wifi access, if it is then your done.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

can anyone confirm if you get the free 02-02 calls with this tariff along with the data bolt-on? The Simplicity Online 20 tariff already offers a choice of bolt-on's which included data so in essence we're gaining visual-voicemail and the ability to log into WiFi spots around the UK (BT Openzone & Cloud), is there anything else i'm missing??


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Andy I don't think they offer both bundles together unless the subscriber pays for it extra. You are correct, in short compared to going for a standard simplicity tariff, existing subscribers switching to iphone simplicity retain visual voicemail and Wifi.


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

My contract just finished and ive just changed over. My bills use to come in at about £80 a time as i went over my texts/calls. Probably saved me about £60 a month this thread, cheers!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one glad it helped - I must admit I am enjoying 20 quid a month bills.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Glad i read this, mine is up next month will make sure i move over till the awaited iphone 4.0 is out


----------

